# HTML -> XML



## Gamba (15. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

zur Generierung von HTML-Masken aus XML gitb es ja verschiedene Ansätze. Sollte man eurer Meinung nach immer auf XSLT setzen, oder können JSTL oder Struts-EL oder StrutsCX da auch eine gute Alternative sein?
(Wir ihr merkt, bin ich Struts nicht ganz abgeneigt 

Weiterhin würde mich interessieren, wie ich nach erfolgtem User-Input die Daten am ehesten wieder nach XML transformiere. So wie ich es verstanden habe funktioniert XSLT nur von XML -> HTML und nicht umgekehrt.
Falls es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt als den XML-Output händisch zu erzeugen, würde mich interessieren ob
es hierbei bewährte Vorgehensweisen gibt?

Danke
Gamba


----------



## byte (15. Mrz 2006)

Gamba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So wie ich es verstanden habe funktioniert XSLT nur von XML -> HTML und nicht umgekehrt.



Nein, Du kannst mit XSLT in beliebige Formate transformieren.


----------



## Guest (16. Mrz 2006)

Das ist schon klar, aber ich kann doch keine Nutzdaten die ich über einen Request bekomme, wieder in XML transformieren. Im Prinzip macht der User seine Eingaben, submitted die Form und ich muss auf Server-Seite
schauen, dass ich daraus wieder valides XML erzeuge.


----------

